# Nutrition Needs



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok Teddi my young golden, is THIN!!! She needs to stay that way because of her hip and elbow issues. However this creates other issues. She is a high activity dog, but she has no fat resources to draw from when she her calorie burn exceeds her calorie intake. I try feeding her more food on high activity days (lunch, snacks etc) but I am wondering if I should reconsider her nutrition needs. 

Does any one have any idea what the protein to carbohydrate needs of a dog is? I am thinking I need to look at food that is higher protein with more carbs, so she has more of both but what is right? I know I have no clue. 

This past weekend she burned out on Sunday even with lunch, and then last night at agility class she was toast. Feeding her should replenish what she loses but what, when and how much is what I need to know. 

Thoughts?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

They actually make power bars for dogs that you can give a few hours before activity or during a big day of activity. 

I like Zuke's stuff. Here's a link to their power bones: http://www.zukes.com/woof/power-bones.html

They also have a variety with joint supplements. I'm not sure if there's enough in there to be therapeutic, but you could check it out.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think "power bars" might be a good day of solution/supplement, but I am not sure her food now is enough. I wish I could figure out what she needs. I feel like a bad mom when I see her crash so.  She is major league pathetic which tugs at my heart. She does have the heart to keep trying, I just want to know I am giving her the strength/energy to pull it off.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you considered grain free?? Our girls have started on Acana ..... made by Champion who also makes Orijen. However, the Acana products have a more moderate protein level. Or perhaps a higher cal food like Innova ( I think their regular adult has over 500 cals/ cup..... that's from memory). If I were you, I think I'd be looking at some of these types of foods websites.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am thinking we need protein and carbs not calories though they probably go hand in hand. Oh the confusion! :bowl: I wish this was a more in depth researched topic. Canine nutrition is a new field. We need experts. :


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Usually the higher the protein and fat % in a formula - the lower the carb %.
Two grain-free formulas:
Orijen Adult is 42% protein, 17% fat and 20% carbs
EVO is 42% protein, 22% fat and 12% carbs

That is in contrast to a lower protein food like Innova at 25% protein and 42% carbs.

From everything I read, and from my own experience, dogs seem to get longer-lasting energy from the protein and fat calories than carb calories. Bentley has arthritis issues and a repaired knee so needs to keep his weight down. He keeps good muscle tone and trim weight while eating Orijen or EVO or others in that category. The Acana Provincial line mentioned by Penny & Maggie's Mom is a good suggestion also.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> I am thinking we need protein and carbs not calories though they probably go hand in hand. Oh the confusion! :bowl: I wish this was a more in depth researched topic. Canine nutrition is a new field. We need experts. :


What food are you currently feeding? Unlike in humans, fat is actually the dog's most easily converted/readily available source of energy, so you want to make sure your agility pooch is getting enough of it in his diet (along with quality protein and carbs) to sustain his energy needs and weight during performance seasons. There are several high performance formulas on the market (both grain free and not) that should help with this (usually 30-40% protein with 20% fat). Also, active working and agility dogs are well served by some form of joint supplement. You might try something like Nupro Silver (or something comparable) for this as benefits overall wellness and aids energy & digestion as well. The energy bars should also offer an extra boost on those high performance days.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Garfield said:


> What food are you currently feeding? Unlike in humans, fat is actually the dog's most easily converted/readily available source of energy, so you want to make sure your agility pooch is getting enough of it in his diet (along with quality protein and carbs) to sustain his energy needs and weight during performance seasons. There are several high performance formulas on the market (both grain free and not) that should help with this (usually 30-40% protein with 20% fat). Also, active working and agility dogs are well served by some form of joint supplement. You might try something like Nupro Silver (or something comparable) for this as benefits overall wellness and aids energy & digestion as well. The energy bars should also offer an extra boost on those high performance days.


Thanks this helps me get started. Sorry I don't want to answer the what food question as that has sparked bad conversations in the past. Raw vs cooked vs kibble. I will examine my food for this information and see if it is not enough. All my dogs are on joint supps, Cosequin DS, MSM, and salmon oil. Like I said my concern is if I am feeding her enough of the nutritional ratio of "stuff". Thanks for the start.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Any dog I know who needed more energy got it when being fed Evo, just so you have some first-hand hearsay of a particular food


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

are you sure she's physically tired, and not mentally tired? 
I find that Tito gets exhausted when we do several day shows, regardless of his activity level. It's just mentally tiring for them to be away from home, routine upset, lots of excitement, etc. He'll still make an effort for me, but he's just plain had it.
Maybe others could chime in here....when you take your dogs to a 3 or 4 day event, do you find they crash and burn regardless? I do.
Also, how about some of the waters like they gave away at the premiere? The one they gave out was for exactly that!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> are you sure she's physically tired, and not mentally tired?
> I find that Tito gets exhausted when we do several day shows, regardless of his activity level. It's just mentally tiring for them to be away from home, routine upset, lots of excitement, etc. He'll still make an effort for me, but he's just plain had it.
> Maybe others could chime in here....when you take your dogs to a 3 or 4 day event, do you find they crash and burn regardless? I do.
> Also, how about some of the waters like they gave away at the premiere? The one they gave out was for exactly that!


I do believe that is part of it. However I think it is more. She did have issue getting the "shakes", feeding her lunches seems to have stopped that. Kind of made me think of being hypoglycemic, only a doggy version. However I think the physical depletion, takes more than the mental one but I am also working on her being mentally fit. 

The waters we got were for joints. LOL I need that too. I know she should get tired at these events but how far she drops concerns me, my other dogs have not had this issue. 

I will look into how much protein her food source is and what the ratios are.


----------

